# Barter rhinestone for DTG prints



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone interested in bartering services? I need 50-100 rhinestone transfers. Will print same value DTG prints. Feel free to PM me if anyone is interested . If not, I will still need transfers, maybe someone can PM me some pricing. Thx!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

We sell rhinestone transfers, though don't need the DTG prints.

Have PM u my email address, if u r still looking!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

JP777 said:


> Anyone interested in bartering services? I need 50-100 rhinestone transfers. Will print same value DTG prints. Feel free to PM me if anyone is interested . If not, I will still need transfers, maybe someone can PM me some pricing. Thx!


 I am actually looking for something specific with DTG, and I have an automatic rhinestone machine so I can do custom transfers. PM me if you are still looking. or email: [email protected]
Thanks,


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Love this barter stuff! Hey what kind of dtg do you got? I was thinking of putting one in my RV and going down the east coast. Im trying to imagine this as a possibility in my future.


----------



## Jasminelin (Aug 22, 2014)

we can supply u rhinestone transfers as your requirements, if you are still looking for ,you can visit our official websites for more details from my signature.Thanks!


----------

